# oil furnace won't light



## akradar (Feb 24, 2007)

I do have fuel, about 50 gallons per the stick.  The motor spins and according to the fog, fuel is being pushed to the burner chamber.  What I DON't know is if the electrodes are actually sparking.  The transformer is sparking, I lifted it a bit during a forced start, and it was like out of a Frankenstein movie.  What is a next good step not involving a phone call and a repair guy?  Is there a way to check electrode length and condition?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 24, 2007)

Check the space between the electrodes; I hope you have an owner's manual to tell you what it should be.
*Caution:* Too many false starts cause a pool of fuel in the bottom of the fire box which can result in an elplosion.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 25, 2007)

To add, there is a small eye detector that must be clean. It has been so long I can not remember exactly where it is but you shouldn't have a problem finding it. It is small and round and down near the electrodes I believe.


----------



## akradar (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay, I got it.  I pulled the burner assembly by lifting the transformer, and sliding the whole assembly out of the chamber.  The front end of that assembly looked like someone dipped it in oil and rolled it around in the dirt.  I hit it with a wire brush lightly, and burned a lot of the crud off with a torch. A little brake cleaner and a shot with the torch to make sure it wasn't combustible, and re-introduced the whole mess to the burner chamber.  Screwed down transformer, and plugged it in.  Started chugging like a freight train ( I assume there was a bit of excess oil ) then quieted down and purred away.  Ahhh, my garage is warm again!  I figure I saved a couple hundred bucks there.  Plus I know what to look for when I clean it up this summer.


----------

